# Liquid Recipes



## smcguinness (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi all. My Scotts spreader finally kicked the bucket this past weekend. The wheel fell off and the duct-tape on the release just wasn't working any longer. I've been wanting to get into liquid treatments so this is just the thing I needed to invest in a sprayer. I've been looking through posts talking about liquid application but they are a little fragmented and hard to find.

I thought it'd be interesting to create a thread that tried to follow a template and then I could link to the recipes in this parent post so that any discussion doesn't make the thread too hard to follow.

I may be asking the wrong things so please correct me and I'll make sure to have the template be as relevant and helpful as possible.

Template Below
Copy and past the code section to start your post formatted



> *Treatment Type:* [Fertilizer, Pre/Post Emergent, other]
> *Application Type:* [Soil or Foliar]
> *Lawn Variety:* [bermuda, zoysia, fescue, st. aug etc]
> *Sprayer:* [brand, model, type]
> ...




```
[b]Treatment Type:[/b] [Fertilizer, Pre/Post Emergent, other]
[b]Application Type:[/b] [Soil or Foliar]
[b]Lawn Variety:[/b] [bermuda, zoysia, fescue, st. aug, etc]
[b]Sprayer:[/b] [brand, model, type]
[b]Ingredients List:[/b]
[list]Bulleted list with mix rates for application per 1000 sqft. [/list]
[list]Include link to product if possible [/list]
[b]Estimated NPK:[/b]
[b]Organic?:[/b] [yes, no]
[b]Other Details:[/b][Anything you want to include to help others or that you've learned]
```
Change Log:

Added Application Type as mentioned by @g-man (Post)


----------



## OnlyMayo (Mar 24, 2020)

As a rookie to all this, I like this. With a big yard and not wanting to spend a ton on jugs of water with some materials in it, I have been researching buying the raw materials and mixing myself.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is good info in this thread from MQ.

I think it is important to highlight if the liquid application is intended for foliar (absorbed thru the leaf) or soil. The rates/carriers are very different for the same product (eg. AMS).


----------

